# 2 Rail C-Track 7 Running U.S. Made DCC Locomotives



## ausmodeler (Sep 24, 2017)

I am brand new to model railroads and about to start my first layout, something I have wanted to do for decades. I am very interested in using Trix 2 rail C-Track made in Germany and want to know if I will be able to run any U.S. made locomotives and other train cars on this track, assuming they are all the same HO guage. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The product appears to be code 83 rails mounted
on a base. It should be sufficient for HO layouts.

However, many of use advise against using track on
base systems of this sort. You are limited to the available
track sections and they very often are not at all
compatible with readily available turnouts and other
track accessories.

Most of us use flex track which is usually less expensive
but also capable of whatever radius or other track design
you wish to create. You can mount it on foam or
cork available base. Flex is also totally compatible with the turnouts and other track accessories from various
producers.

Don


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Looks to be a good quality modular roadbed type track similar to Kato Unitrack. The brown color of the C Track roadbed seems more realistic than Kato which is a dark grey flecked with black. 
Like DonR said, it's Code 83 so you should be good to go with anything that will run on that. 

I noticed that they seem to not have as many different radii of curves offered as Kato does. On the other hand they have curved turnouts and double slip switches that Kato does not offer in HO. Looks like it will also accommodate the Marklin signaling system. 

I agree with the sentiment of sticking to flex track and traditional turnouts UNLESS you plan to disassemble and rebuild the layout from time to time. This is what these systems are really designed for. That question is usually never asked when this topic comes up. 

Hope the turnouts are better quality than Kato. For the cost of those things I have been disappointed in them. Once I get the space for a permanent layout, the Kato is going around the 
Christmas tree. 
It's good looking stuff and hope it does well for you. Keep us posted on how it's going. 
Dan


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It’s great you’ve decided to build a layout. Modular track is good for trouble free operation and those wishing to break down and rebuild their track but can be a bit limiting when it comes to designing a layout as you are stuck with their set radii sections. Apparently it’s derived from the old Märklin 3 rail track but with the centre rail removed. The Trix C track is not very commonly used so you may not find many published track plans using the system which might be your best route to a working layout. Cost can mount up too. Turnouts have live frogs so running RP25 wheeled locos shouldn’t give problems, even those with short wheelbases.

Im afraid nearly all rtr locos are made in China or the Far East now.

Good luck.


----------

